# interesting old iron snowblowers



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Atlas

5HP Atlas Snowblower


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Jacobsen

Snowblower Jacobsen Imperial 26"


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Eska

Eska Snow Blower Snowblower For Sale or Trade


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

*Gilson

*Here's a Gilson for $100: 

https://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/grd/5332660411.html


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> Atlas
> 
> 5HP Atlas Snowblower


Also sold under the Tru-test brand (sold at True Value stores), I had a chance to grab a 5hp Tru-test one for $25 earlier this year but I passed.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

1965 Wado S10-14D




























Close enough to be tempting, but he wants $1,200 for it... :frown:


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

Now that Wado is different.... I kind of like it.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Terrance said:


> *Gilson
> 
> *Here's a Gilson for $100:
> 
> https://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/grd/5332660411.html


26" Gilson snowblower for sale. Briggs & Stratton 4 cycle, 8HP engine. 

Starts and runs but seems to run hot. Will start, run and shut off repeatedly. Needs a tune up or someone who knows how to service. It was a hand-me-down machine in which I just broke down and bought a new one instead. 

that sounds like the carb jets are blocked, most likely that tiny little bleed hole in the main jet tube, on the 8HP Briggs that is a problem. just cleaned that out on my 55012 Gilson this week. that hole is TINY and a pin barely is small enough to clean it. but if it's partially blocked, it will hunt and surge and stall. 

those are GREAT machines. I have an 8hp unitrol just like that, kept up my mom's to do her driveway. last year the most useful of my machines, were that unitrol and the 5HP snowbird- reason being we got a lot of small accumulation snows. the Briggs also starts easier than the Tecumseh usually. 
that one is a deal at 100 bucks.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> 1965 Wado S10-14D
> 
> Close enough to be tempting, but he wants $1,200 for it... :frown:



that is a collector piece there. looks like something to clear an airport in North Dakota in February....
I would not want to get my coat tails caught in those augers !
what a meat grinder !!

I like it.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Fighting the urge to fire up the k-truck and go see, afraid I'd talk some sense into the guy and end up hauling it back. Advertised as having been used regularly up until a couple of years ago, one owner machine.

Must.not.do.

But what a tank, arrrrr...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yanmar Ronin... What is the purpose of the metal rings on the auger shafts on the Wado blower?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

We all have that little voice in the back of our heads that keeps saying..."you know you want it", and "what would it hurt to go look"...for each of these old machines.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> 1965 Wado S10-14D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Would be nice to go see it in person , you know , just to see if it starts and get some history on a very cool machine :icon_whistling:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Fighting the urge to fire up the k-truck and go see, afraid I'd talk some sense into the guy and end up hauling it back. Advertised as having been used regularly up until a couple of years ago, one owner machine.
> 
> Must.not.do.
> 
> But what a tank, arrrrr...


That thing looks like the size of most k-trucks that I've seen.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

You can see some mind boggling creativity here.

Pete


----------



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

That Wado is quite a machine. Think it would have any trouble with a drift?

The metal rings discourage snow build up.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If I won the lottery . . . I'd have that 1965 Wado shipped over here for light snows and then I'd have this Oshkosh for the heavy stuff (6+ inches :icon-hgtg.

I'd be doing the street and everyone's driveway whether they ask or not and I'd have a really stupid grin on my face doing it !!
EOD, I laugh at you.










Just in case you're interested : Snow Blower Oshkosh Truck $9,400


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Yanmar Ronin... What is the purpose of the metal rings on the auger shafts on the Wado blower?


Yep what Onjig said, they were a thing back in the day... I've recently seen some plastic gadgets that clip on to the auger shaft that are supposed to do the same thing, couldn't find a link this morning. Was gonna ask one day, if anyone had seen or tried anything like that and did it work...

New Year's Eve in Japan today, culturally equivalent to what Christmas Eve is in the West, so everything's pretty quiet/family time. Auction was just about finito when I posted that, but if it gets relisted after the holiday maybe I'll go have a look... agreed there must be some stories to be told, and to be heard.


That truck... yowza...


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> snip
> that one is a deal at 100 bucks.


Thanks Gonzo. I just might go get her.


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If I won the lottery . . . snip
> Just in case you're interested : Snow Blower Oshkosh Truck $9,400


The first thing I thought of when looking at that "trailer" was the guy was taking his ****-hunting dogs with him when snowblowing.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Looking at all of this got me to thinking about the first snowblower my Dad ever owned, a very early 70s Eska SNO-FLYR. Real deluxe with electric start. We were the envy of the neighborhood. I think he bought it at W. T. Grants.


----------

